# Fall Planting-Garlic in Zone 5?



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

When should I plant my garlic in zone 5. This will be my first year, and I haven't been in central Indiana in several years, so I can't be sure what the first frost/freeze dates generally are.

Thanks!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Last spring frost is usually around May 15 to 20. First autumn frost is somewhere around October 1 to 10. Your exact frost dates are subject to many different elements but those are the general dates.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

How many weeks before frost should I plant?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That I don't know. This is my first year with garlic and I could get it only in the spring.

This might help:
http://compostings.wordpress.com/2008/10/19/how-to-plant-garlic-in-the-fall/


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

I usually try to get it in around Columbus day here. Anytime before the ground is frozen solid will work.

Keith


----------



## kjmatson (Jul 22, 2008)

Generally, I am in zone 5a, you want to get them in the ground between the 1st of October and Columbus Day. Good luck, they are delicious!!!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

we don't pay attention to last freeze times when planting garlic..we plant from mid to late October and as late as mid November....yes, just anytime before the ground freezes the top few inches


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Garlic can be planted any time in the fall. The important thing is not to wait until the ground is frozen. I try to get mine in during October. The garden is all cleaned up by then and it is easier to plant.
Linda


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm in zone 5, southwestern Ontario. I planted my garlic last fall on Sept 30th. This was my first year planting garlic in a long time, so I may have jumped the gun a little bit. Still, it is growing very well.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm in Zone 4 and plant my garlic in October/November.

Here's a great site for garlic growers:

http://www.wegrowgarlic.com/


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I plant mine in October and it does fine. My brother didn't get his in the ground until early November and it did fine, too.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

We are in zone 3b - 4a (although with the drought we've had quite a few zone 5 winters), and we aim to plant our garlic the first week of October. We have also planted during the last half of September -- and there are those around here who still do -- but we find better growth and survival if we wait until October.

Martin has said he's planted garlic when the ground had a frozen crust on it (still thawed below) and it's done fine. Too cold for us to wait that long!


----------

